# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت 31/ديسمبر/2011م

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


صباح الخير عليكم اونلايناب والتحية لزوارنا الكرام 



نحن على اعتاب عام جديد .. نتمنى ان يكون عام خير وبركة حافل بالانتصارات والبطولات للاحمر الوهاج و (برشلونة ) ..


ربنا يديم نعمة الصحة والعافية على الجميع .. 

والعفو والعافية ...
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*امين يارب العالمين 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*أشرف الاصدارات ..















يا حسرة .. لم تصدر اليوم .. ربنا يعيدها لينا باسرع وقت ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الزعيم 







*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بهدوء (علم الدين هاشم)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بوضوح شديد ( عبد الله كمال)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توقيع رياضى (معاوية الجاك)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف (أحمد محمد احمد)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الصدى 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة (مزمل ابو القاسم)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اوف سايد (حسن محجوب)


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قلم  x الكورة (مأمون ابوشيبة)






*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يديك العافية ياميدو وصباحك ورد
واصل  . . . . 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السوبر




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى (عمر الجندى)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رؤية (ابراهيم عبد الرحيم)





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من هنا وهناك (هيثم صديق)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحف الفنية والسياسية 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة فنون 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ضد التيار (هيثم كابو )


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة اخر لحظة 








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللعب على الورق (جعفر سليمان)



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة السودانى 



*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر وصباح الخير على الجميع وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وعافيه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة اخبار اليوم



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الانتباهة 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاهرام اليوم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شهادتى لله (الهندى عز الدين)




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 21 (10 من الأعضاء و 11 زائر)
mido77,آدم البزعى,brokhia,الأبيض ضميرك,الجراح,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومحمد البركة,حافظ النور+
صباح الخير عليكم يا حلويييييييييييييين .. وكل عام انتم بخير ..
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*وافر الشكر وأجزله يا زعيم ،،، ما قصرت والله ،،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*لك الشكر الجزيل يا زعيم 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 21 (10 من الأعضاء و 11 زائر)
mido77,آدم البزعى,brokhia,الأبيض ضميرك,الجراح,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومحمد البركة,حافظ النور+صباح الخير عليكم يا حلويييييييييييييين .. وكل عام انتم بخير ..



اخوتي واحبابي بالمنبرها قد شارف العام علي الرحيل وستطوي صفحته .. ولن تفتح الا يوم القيامه فأريد ان اعتذر لقلوب لا اعلم اهي راضيه عني أم ساخطه علي ؟ لفعل جهلته أو تقصير تماديت به * آسف من القلب لكل القلوب التي احبتني واحببتها .. فرجائي وتمنياتي للجميع بعام جديد يحمل الفرح والخير والمسرات لنا جميعا
كل عام وانت بموفور الصحة والعافية الاخ الكريم mido77

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير ميدو اوفيت ووفيت نسال الله ان يجعلك ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وان يكون 2012 عاما سعيدا وفيه تتحقق كل الامنيات

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

اخوتي واحبابي بالمنبرها قد شارف العام علي الرحيل وستطوي صفحته .. ولن تفتح الا يوم القيامه فأريد ان اعتذر لقلوب لا اعلم اهي راضيه عني أم ساخطه علي ؟ لفعل جهلته أو تقصير تماديت به * آسف من القلب لكل القلوب التي احبتني واحببتها .. فرجائي وتمنياتي للجميع بعام جديد يحمل الفرح والخير والمسرات لنا جميعا
كل عام وانت بموفور الصحة والعافية الاخ الكريم mido77






تحياتى.. العزيز ابراهيم عطية 


وربنا يديم علينا نعمة الصحة والعافية ..

عافيييييييييين ليك ظاهر وباطن .. جعلك الله زخراً لسودان المريخ والوطن اجمع ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييير ميدو اوفيت ووفيت نسال الله ان يجعلك ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وان يكون 2012 عاما سعيدا وفيه تتحقق كل الامنيات





اميييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين ... ولا شكر على واجب ..

نتمنى ان يكون العام 2012 عام تحقيق جميع الامانى والاهداف والاحلام ..وان ينعم الله علينا بالصحة والعافية .. وان ينقى قلوبنا من الشوائب ..
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يجعل الاجر الوفير فى كل جهد قمت به من اجلنا مع اكيد شكرنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ميدو على هذه المائدة الدسمة !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ميدو على الابداعات
*

----------


## كسباوى

*شكرا كتير ياميدو يا خطيييييير
*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*كل الشكر والتقدير يا راقي
*

----------

